# How do I clear 01179 - Incorrect Key Programming code?



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Recently purchased a 2002 Passat W8 (Auto trans). Unfortunately, the car only came with 1 key, so I purchased 2 new keyfobs and 1 valet key.

Took the vehicle to the dealer to have the 3 new keys programmed (along with original key).

During programming, it was discovered one of the new keys had a bad transponder chip, so was not programmable and threw the "01179" code.

I was not watching the tech during the coding procedure, so can't verify his steps were performed according to VW procedures, but the result was only having my original key plus 2 of the 3 new keys working, along with the constant blinking immobilizer light.

he said he tried to clear the code a few times, but it kept coming back. I did the same when I got home using VAGCOM. No luck in removing this error.

I tried the battery disconnect procedure (didn't touch the pos and neg cables, just disconnected and stepped on brake pedal to drain any remaining power in system), but still didn't clear or reset the code. I also hooked up a trickle charger to the battery and left the ignition in the ON position for about 2 hrs, but again, this did nothing either.

Here's what my codes stated.....hope someone can help me sort this out. I have a feeling the tech missed something in the process when he came across the bad key.....possibly having to restart the process or something, but may have not done so. Not sure, but hopefully someone can help me out with this issue.

Thanks!!


*Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl*
* Part No: 3B7 920 946 E*
* Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V09*
* Coding: 23236*
* Shop #: WSC 08091*
* VCID: 2F678CA4ED066DB*
* WVWUK63B72P354913 VWZ7Z0B4871051*

*1 Fault Found:*
* 01179 - Incorrect Key Programming*
* 35-00 - - *


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I suspect the only way you're going to get rid of that fault code is to start from scratch and program the 3 keys which work from scratch.

-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## LocknDiagnostics (Feb 22, 2012)

Uwe said:


> I suspect the only way you're going to get rid of that fault code is to start from scratch and program the 3 keys which work from scratch.
> 
> -Uwe-


Absolutely correct - Keys will need to be re-introduced 

My guess is the "tech" cycled all the keys including the bad one and left it at that . He should have re-programed the good keys to clear the fault . Not sure of any other way do clear it ..... Shoot me a email I may know someone in that area with a original Vag Tacho


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I have some solutions for this to make or repair all keys to function.
> 
> Please contact me direct via email for legal forms and instructions.


Will send you an email in a little.



Uwe said:


> I suspect the only way you're going to get rid of that fault code is to start from scratch and program the 3 keys which work from scratch.
> 
> -Uwe-


My thoughts as well.



LocknDiagnostics said:


> Absolutely correct - Keys will need to be re-introduced
> 
> My guess is the "tech" cycled all the keys including the bad one and left it at that . He should have re-programed the good keys to clear the fault . Not sure of any other way do clear it ..... Shoot me a email I may know someone in that area with a original Vag Tacho


I'm thinking the same thing. He said he did them again, then tried to clear the code, but I don't think so. How could the factory computer NOT be able to clear a code?  

Hopefully starting from scratch will do the trick.


----------



## jonesy118 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm getting this exact code on my 2001 Golf, but on the Convenience module and not the Instruments.

*Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.LBL Controller: 1C0 959 799 B Component: 1X Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258 Shop #: WSC 00028 
1 Fault Found: 
01179 - Incorrect Key Programming 35-00 - -*

Immo/Transponder work perfectly, I'm just having issues with the Remote Locking/Unlocking side of things and am unable to either clear this code with Vagcom, or to sync the fobs.

I've tried saving channel 00 on CCM adaptations to clear out the existing keys but this won't work, 

Out of curiousity, I tried to save adaptations on the various other channels inside of the CCM, such as blinkers, chirp , autolocks, interior alarm monitors etc... The current value displays, but when testing a new value and then saving it then states: "ERROR" "Channel XX" "Not" "Available", as if it's able to read, but having difficulty writing to the CCM.

Anyway to clear up this code or is a new CCM looking like the only way forward?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Uwe said:


> I suspect the only way you're going to get rid of that fault code is to start from scratch and program the 3 keys which work from scratch.
> 
> -Uwe-


 You sir are correct!! :thumbup:

I did some additional research and it appears that the tech at VW must have run through the coding, encountered the one new key with bad transponder, had already disconnected from the computer, and didn't know he was supposed to run the coding sequence again to clear the code.

Last night, I logged in, ran the procedure for IMMO3 coding, and just recoded the one key I had on hand. And sure enough....IMMO light was no longer on and flashing.

One question I do have.....how long do you have to wait before you can login again using the 4-dig SKC? About 15 min later, I decided I wanted to code the spare keys again and code not log in. Message I got was that I needed to wait a few minutes.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Weird. You should be able to login again right away, assuming you haven't entered an incorrect PIN at some point. 

-Uwe-


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Uwe said:


> Weird. You should be able to login again right away, assuming you haven't entered an incorrect PIN at some point.
> 
> -Uwe-


 Nope....no incorrect login. I thought it was strange too....I know the wait is usually necessary after a bad login attempt.

No biggie...will try again today.

One question.....does it matter if the car is running or just in the "ON" position during login? I know voltage should be at least 12.5V is working within the immobilizer, so I had the car running to ensure the charge stayed up.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Typically should be done 

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE::::: 

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts..... 
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled. 
[email protected] 
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Nov 11, 2009)

My unlock and lock works fine my trunk button does not it worked with my old remote when I reprogrammed this new fob it doesn't work when I do the adaptation I get 2 codes not loaded at the top 
Txt 000 197 and txt 000 107 anyone know what they mean or what I can do to get my trunk button to work


----------

